

Panic Attack Leads to Hospital on Way to Golfer’s First Victory - raheemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/13/sports/golf/charlie-beljans-panic-leads-to-hospital-and-then-pga-title.html?hp

======
kinleyd
An amazing story. I just wonder how many more victories Charlie Beljan will be
able to endure. :)

